# Twin Tattoo



## xgem27x

It's taken me long enough to decide what tattoo I want for the my boys, and I finally had this done! The pics aren't fantastic but IRL in looks great! And I can't wait til its healed because it will go a lighter shade, more grey than black, which will make it look more "dandeliony" lol 

On my wrist - its really scabbed over in this pic
https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/374871_2644945082437_1219935827_3088788_1176916571_n.jpg

Going up my wrist to my hand
https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/303997_2644945202440_1219935827_3088789_1184123893_n.jpg

Twins Date of Birth in numerals
https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/377878_2644945322443_1219935827_3088790_1639071866_n.jpg

I'm pretty chuffed! :happydance:


----------



## zimmy

Nice!


----------



## chetnaz

thats lovely hun! I had one done for my boys (i'll attach pic). Its the letter K with 3 near it to represent my three boys Kaya, Kaan & Kerem and the blue 'eye' is a turkish eye that protects you from evil spirits.
 



Attached Files:







382056_10150333970500808_588595807_8343424_1622267145_n[2].jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 19


----------



## ems1

Ahhh lovely. I am too much of a wimp to get a tatoo. x


----------



## ahbon

Going to get one done for my girls - two flower names so easy but I want something special drawn for it first.


----------



## _Vicky_

ooohhhh I STILL havent chosen mine and the boys will be two soon!!! I love both of yours!!!


----------



## xgem27x

chetnaz said:


> thats lovely hun! I had one done for my boys (i'll attach pic). Its the letter K with 3 near it to represent my three boys Kaya, Kaan & Kerem and the blue 'eye' is a turkish eye that protects you from evil spirits.

That's lovely! I have a turkish eye hanging in the twins bedroom, having it as a tattoo is a lovely idea!


----------



## beckyboo1980

Love it!!!


----------



## xgem27x

https://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac189/xgem27x/AmbigramTattoo.jpg

This is my 2nd twin tattoo design, feel free to steal this idea, I think it works perfectly for twins, especially if they have the same number of letters in their names!

Its an ambigram, so it reads Frazer one way, and flip it upside down and it reads Maxxie (put both ways up, but flip your laptop if you dont believe me :haha:) 

I'm getting this down my side, and my friend who does photography is going to get a picture of me lying on my back, with it reading Frazer, with Frazer laying on my chest, and then a picture of me laying on my front, with it reading Maxxie and having Max lay on my back.... this isn't til next year as I need to save up... but soooooo excited!!

xxx


----------



## zimmy

omg - that's fantastic!!! LOVE it!


----------



## _Vicky_

Ooohhhh I WANNA Steal how would it work with Fynn and Sam or wouldn't it!!! Tell me tell me tell me did yu tattooist designit ?


----------



## xgem27x

https://www.ambigram.co.uk/

Here's the link, there are only 2 basic fonts to choose from, I find the script one usually comes out better than the old english

Some work really well, some are a lot harder to read

I was very lucky that Frazer and Maxxie came out so well :)


----------



## chetnaz

Ooh I love the second tattoo idea too hun, that will look fantastic! Making me want another one :)


----------



## xgem27x

Its just the perfect twin tattoo! Totally unique, and just a perfect way to have both names put together! 

Everyone I have showed it to has said its an amazing tattoo idea! Thats why I thought I would share it to all other twin mums, as I know it can be hard to think of a tattoo for twins xxxx


----------



## twinmummy06

Nice tat :thumbup: Thats awesome the ambigram idea! Pity Caelan and Connor arent that easy to read which kinda sucks lol. 
I already have one tattoo for the twins - 2 tiger cubs wrestling with their names and DOB. However as much as I love the idea of my tattoo, the tigers turned out horrible :( So one day I plan on having it covered up and getting it redone, NOT done at the same place lol!


----------

